# APRIL 7th 2013 7th Annual  CHICAGOLAND's  KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Mar 6, 2013)

*CHICAGOLAND's 7th Annual KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP APRIL 7th 2013

*OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! 

PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! - JUVENILE


SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2 
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING!
BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.myspace.com/djrudythek
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## momona (Apr 1, 2013)

*Anyone?*

Anyone going to this? What are you bringing to sell?


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm thinking of going, not entirely sure yet. I might bring a little bit of everything. All the stuff I don't want to drag to Copake!


----------



## momona (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hhhmmm....*

Trying to decide if I should bring some stuff...


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2013)

momona said:


> Trying to decide if I should bring some stuff...





Stuff is always good. I'm bringing my wallet.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 2, 2013)

We have two spots reserved, will be bringing parts and a few bikes

Rick


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 2, 2013)

I am bringing cash and my truck just in case I find something. The last one I was at, I got a very good deal on a Pea Picker.  At the end of the show there were guys that had tons of stuff they needed to load in their vehicles. I was offered some really good deals on a few bikes. Unfortunately, I brought the wrong vehicle. Not this time! The bike that I bought, I almost had to ride it home. It wouldn't fit in my car. Luckily I had some tools in my car and I was able to disassemble the bike.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 2, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I am bringing cash and my truck just in case I find something. The last one I was at, I got a very good deal on a Pea Picker.  At the end of the show there were guys that had tons of stuff they needed to load in their vehicles. I was offered some really good deals on a few bikes. Unfortunately, I brought the wrong vehicle. Not this time! The bike that I bought, I almost had to ride it home. It wouldn't fit in my car. Luckily I had some tools in my car and I was able to disassemble the bike.




What ya looking for? We may be able to add it to the truck

Rick


----------



## bricycle (Apr 2, 2013)

...think I'm going....


----------



## petritl (Apr 3, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...think I'm going....




Good, I'll bring the soap box racer


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

rlhender said:


> What ya looking for? We may be able to add it to the truck
> 
> Rick




A Silver King hextube rack and fork with good chrome. My sons wants a project Shelby Air flow, a project Colson Imperial, a Schwinn adult chopper black with red trim, or a project Elgin Twin bar 60, or a project Mercury Pacemaker bicycle. Thank God they are all grown up. I told him to empty out every bank account and his wallet if he expects to buy any of those


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good swap meet ! I'll be there to sell and buy.
I picked up a nice Shelby there last year.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 5, 2013)

I am bringing a few bikes to get rid of so Go to the bank and get some green backs

Rick

Elgin Moto tank bike
1964 Lime Stingray deluxe
Western Flyer tank bike
1974 Honda QA 50 mini bike
1963 Coppertone stingray (just for show)


----------



## momona (Apr 7, 2013)

*post some pics from today!!!*

Got called in to work at the last minute.... whens the next bike thing in our area?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 7, 2013)

The weather was great. pickin was limited. Mostly newer stuff 50's and later.


----------

